# Rat pushes out bedding



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried to get a video of this but he stopped before I could. Aang likes to grab mouthfuls off bedding and push it out of the bars. Does anyone know why he does this? (Sorry the first pic is so bad. I was sitting across the room when he started doing it)


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh and their cage looks bare because I'm washing some of their stuff, its not usually that empty. And theres more stuff in there than that angle shows.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't use any of the store bought substrates. My girls will keep going till every last bit is out of the cage. They do like their own however and will make nests out of it. They like things like toilet paper, party streamers, packing paper ect. Fleece scraps they like as well, and will put those into their baskets, tubs and such.

I'm using paper pulp substrate with Goose and the babies just because it seems better for cleaning up. Their maternity cage is very deep so not so easy to rid it of the substrate. Goose does spend a lot of time moving it all to one side of the cage however and using the side where there isn't much of it.

I would try different substrates, or use a homemade one, like some of the things I use and see if they like that better.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I have some fleece in their baskets and I will usually put some toilet paper for them to shred. Aang actually sleeps on the bottom inside his igloo and on top of the bedding. Sometimes he'll drag a piece of fleece in there but he pushes it against the sides and lays against it not on it. When the bag of aspen I have is out I'll look into other beddings and I guess I'll have to deal with it on the floor till then. I really didn't wanna switch them cause I got a bag of aspen that was bigger than me for only $10 at tractor supply store and its the best quality I've ever seen.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

And homemade ones are kind of out cause I need good odor control. I wipe down their levels cause I don't always have time to do complete clean and the aspen keeps it smelling better longer. And my boyfriend isnt a big fan of animal smell.


----------

